# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## Ali.arc

سلام. من تازه عضو انجمن شدم، رشته ام تجربی هست و امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ورتبه ام جالب نشد. میخوام  یه سال دیگه بمونم ولی کنکور  ریاضی بدم اصلا همچین کاری ممکن هست و اگر بشه تو درس های تخصصی مثل دیفرانسیل و انتگرال به مشکل نمیخورم؟از همه مهمتر نمیدونم چه کتاب کمک درسی خوبه و به درد من میخوره. *با سپاس*

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

شما میتونید کنکور ریاضی بدید فقط نمره ی هندسه و جبر سال سومتون رو صفر‌در نظر میگیرن

----------


## Shayanak

> شما میتونید کنکور ریاضی بدید فقط نمره ی هندسه و جبر سال سومتون رو صفر‌در نظر میگیرن


صفر در نظر نمیگیرن. من امسال دییپلم ریاضی داشتم ولی تجربی کنکور دادم. به جای 25%  برام 18% سوابق رو تاثیر دادن. میتونین از دفترچه راهنما کنکور ببینید که چقدر برای شما تاثیر میدن.

----------


## Parniya

> سلام. من تازه عضو انجمن شدم، رشته ام تجربی هست و امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ورتبه ام جالب نشد. میخوام  یه سال دیگه بمونم ولی کنکور  ریاضی بدم اصلا همچین کاری ممکن هست و اگر بشه تو درس های تخصصی مثل دیفرانسیل و انتگرال به مشکل نمیخورم؟از همه مهمتر نمیدونم چه کتاب کمک درسی خوبه و به درد من میخوره. *با سپاس*



واسه کتاب های کمک اموزشی سرچ کنید

مطالعه و منابع با كيفيت درس ديفرانسيل و حسابان

----------


## o.achak

اگر به دنبال یک مشاور خیلی خوب و با قیمت خیلی مناسب هستید می توانید به وبلاگ achak.blogfa.com مراجعه کنید

----------

